# Triceps for Mass



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Hi guys,

What do you class as 'mass builders' for the triceps? I know most will say CGBP and Dips, I also know some may have different exercises.

With close grip bench press, I did it with SK bench with hands literally about 2 inches apart, is this normal? When I increase to 8-12inches I find its working the chest more than I would want it to?

Any ideas, thoughts and tips on this would be great as its tricep day for me tomorrow


----------



## Lazyballs (Apr 22, 2012)

Seated up rite skull crushers Ez bar

Flat ^^

And incline ^^ for me m8


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Thanks Lazy, I cant seem to get the hang of standing or seated upright skull crushers, I do enjoy the lying down ones.

Another thought, when dipping - do you keep the hands parallel or at an angle facing forward or backwards? As we have angled dip rack at the gym?


----------



## Lazyballs (Apr 22, 2012)

Forward m8 I angel when doin my chest as I feel it more m8

Don't think these are mass builders but cable pull downs over hand grip and under hand and over head rope pull gives a good burn m8


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

over head? Like Rocky V? ... yeahh.. im on it tomorrow


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Close grip bench, dips, push downs.

I'd say skulls are borderline advanced and can put a lot of pressure on the elbows. I see no end of guys fcukin these up most weeks.


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

thanks dorse, what do you mean when you say fcukin emup? like elbows moving?


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Balance, form, bar positioning, elbows...


----------



## Lazyballs (Apr 22, 2012)

Dorsey said:


> Close grip bench, dips, push downs.
> 
> I'd say skulls are borderline advanced and can put a lot of pressure on the elbows. I see no end of guys fcukin these up most weeks.


Dorsey do u mean Fckin up as in not keeping elbows tight m8

Did not see ur reply m8


----------



## Christo23 (May 12, 2012)

LazyT said:


> Dorsey do u mean Fckin up as in not keeping elbows tight m8
> 
> Did not see ur reply m8


I agree dorse on the skull crushers always seem to put stress on elbows and knocked the on head and gone with close grip and dips as main tricep exercises now less chance of injury IMO


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Seated extensions for me hit them hard


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

With CGBP I have my hands 15" apart and when I lower I keep my elbows in all the way down, this really hits the triceps. If my hands are any closer it affects my wrists.


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Just the normal tricep pushdowns for me, key is to make sure upper arm doesn't hardly move at all


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

OK I do keep elbows in as if they are bolted to my side but do you go all the way up with your forearms or just so they are parallel to the floor?


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

roadrunner1 said:


> OK I do keep elbows in as if they are bolted to my side but do you go all the way up with your forearms or just so they are parallel to the floor?


More than parallel 70 degrees ish ? As yanny says keep them to you'r side else upper arm and delts come into play.

I've seen so many tools in the gym doing push downs with ****e form


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

Spot on j that's what i do just wondered if it was correct or not.:whoo:


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Regular tricep pushdowns would be the movement I'd recommend if done in good form and with a drop set to finish. I would also recommend doing them after chest when you've already used them a lot and thus meaning the only other movement needed would be the pushdowns.

Close grip bench press fks your wrists and involves too many other muscles to hit the triceps enough.

Skullcrushers again end up being an ego exercise with too much weight and sloppy form, or just sloppy form in many cases.

The biggest limiting factor in triceps development, like all others is genetics. My arms hit 20 inches and my bicep peak sucks, my biceps were wide and my triceps were monstrous, even Dorian said I had one of the best sets of triceps he'd seen on an amateur when we trained together. All down to genetics.


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Dougie you need to write a book ! You've had an interesting life by the sounds of things. I'd read it


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

I work my tri in circuit With 3 exercises 2 pull down I tri push up Done with no rest between 3 set of each And my tris are coming a long nice Doing two times a week


----------



## Cade (Sep 3, 2012)

I cant seem to get the dangle of status or placed erect mind crushers, I do appreciate the relaxing down ones. Another believed, when dropping - do you keep the arms similar or at an position experiencing ahead or backwards? As we have tilted dip holder at the gym?


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

I have read that 3 times and still dont understand what you meant?


----------



## Sharp161 (Jan 31, 2010)

Weighted dips for me usually after chest. Has worked great lately. I tried cgbp but once it got heavy wrists hurt too much. Sometimes do pulldowns to finish off.

Doesn't the extended part of bench press and military press also involve the triceps? So doing these full ROM may help too.


----------



## ainslie (Jan 20, 2005)

I always did 20 sets ever since I went to a Lee Priests Seminar in Newcastle. Used to do either 4 x 5 or 5 x 4 depending on how I was feeling.

Close Grip Bench Press

Dumbbell behind the head extension

Skull Crushers

Weighted Dips

&

V-Bar Pushdowns on cables


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

I always thought Dips would of been top for tris? Or are they more a strength building exercises?


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

LazyT said:


> Seated up rite skull crushers Ez bar
> 
> Flat ^^
> 
> And incline ^^ for me m8


I think these are called French press mate

Jay Cutler says CGBP for mass

But as has already been said, the grip still needs to be wide enough to not knacker up your wrists

Concentrate on the top part of the move and almost lock out at the elbow

BodyPower promo code BPRT


----------



## P2000vxim (Apr 17, 2011)

pushing myself of the sofa works em hard


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

Try these bad boys lol









BodyPower promo code BPRT


----------



## Dr Spin (Oct 6, 2011)

Skullcrushers used to hurt my elbows and a couple of other guys in the gym. I now do them with a single dumbell and allow my elbows to spread out as much as it feels comfortable. I do these either decline or incline. Decline I stand the dumbell upright on the floor get in position and then lift the weight off the ground. On both exercises I angle the movement 30deg from the vertical to keep the tension on the triceps at the fully extended position. On inclines that means the dumbell is swinging out behind me. I never go past 90 deg (right angle to elbow) on any triceps exercises including dips to avoid joint problems.

Close Grip Bench presses are recommended to be done with good wrist wraps as it puts a lot of tension on those joints. Elows to be kept tight into the body to reduce pec involvement Hands about 12 inches apart.

To finish off I use either Single Reverse Grip lat pressdowns which hit all three heads and are best done last as you can't use a great amount of weight or double dumbell kickbacks laid with my stomach on a flat bench. I don't lower the weights completely to the vertical position but keep some tension on the triceps.

For a change a good exercise is lat pressdowns but using the handle used for seated pulley rows. I lean well forward flare the elbows, back of the hands facing upover and extend the arms similar to a very decline close grip bench press. Works for me!


----------

